# Consumer Reports vs painters' opinion on exterior paints



## popkadurak (Jun 14, 2006)

Can anyone explain why Consumer Reports' exterior paint rating places California and Glidden Endurance above all (#1 and #2) while such painters' favorits as Ben Moore's MoorGlo and MoorGard are on the very bottom of the list (#19 and #22)? According to CR, Ben Moor has average apprearance and durability, and poor fading, dirt and mildew resistance as opposed to excellent marks for California and Glidden paints. Did anyone ever use this Glidden anyway?
What is the best exterior paint for hot and humid New Orleans?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Read this thread.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Many DIYers have different criteria, and there is paint designed and marketed to them
Things like cost, the wet paint in the can looking like the chip and drying fast
Making the paint perform that way, it doesn't make the paint perform or look better, in fact, it doesn't perform or look good at all
But it address' novice DIY consumer one project concerns

Things like maintaining a wet edge, smooth lay out, even sheen, and easy touch-up rarely enter a one-time, or even part time DIYers criteria
Never mind better adhesion, better coverage, better workability, better resistance to abrasion, and better fade resistance
Those things make a better paint

I enjoy and support the CU and their magazine CR
They are full of interesting information
When they say that certain air filters spew more ozone then clean up the air I listen
When they say the new 28volt cordless drills melt their internals driving lag bolts I take note

They certainly do use the Scientific Method (note caps) for repeatable quantifiable tests and test results

However:
When I am buying a new computer I check the ratings from PC World, not CR
When buying a vehicle, I may see what CR says, but will defer to Car & Driver or Autoweek
When CR does not recommend any hammer drills (none!) because of the noise they make, I basically agree with them
For most Homeowners a hammer drill is not the right tool
But if you are building decks....you are going to need one

My point in regards to CRs paint testing is:

CR does not use professional painters, or professional painting criteria to evaluate paint

They certainly use a scientific method of evaluation, but look at the little boxes with the points they use to rate the products
There's maybe one or two testing areas out of seven (going from memory here) that mean anything to a professional painter
....and many other areas that are very important to me that aren't even touched

I find the CR test results interesting
But the reality of the situation is that the paints I find better to work with from a professional standpoint, the DIYer will also find better to work with and nicer looking

I can't even begin to tell you how many DIYer problems show up on these forums that are solved by better tools and better paints


----------

